# Lauter oder/und leiser Freilauf, Warum?



## Vermoi1 (9. November 2008)

...für euch sicher etwas doofe Frage...
Warum gibt es eigentlich sehr laute (klicken) und sehr leise Freiläufe? Ist das ein Qualitätsmerkmal oder sogar Absicht? Bei meinem Bulls mit XT Nabe hört man nix, ein gestern gefahrenes Ghost H...A..7500...nervt total, so laut war das! Hmm?

LG
Michael


----------



## Nataschamaus (9. November 2008)

Tja, warum gibt es Leute die Bayrisch reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vermoi1 (9. November 2008)

...das ist alles? Kein tieferer Sinn/Grund/Methode/Technik/Absicht?
Toll

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nataschamaus (9. November 2008)

Doch. Ist in beiden Fällen " Produktionsbedingt "


----------



## Nataschamaus (9. November 2008)

Ne, Blödsinn beiseite. Liegt wirklich am System des Freilaufs. DT Swiss hat z.B. die Zahnscheiben-Technik. Die sind schön laut.
Andere Hersteller verwenden z.B. Sperrklinken im Freilauf. Machen weniger Radau.


----------



## Vermoi1 (9. November 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Ne, Blödsinn beiseite. Liegt wirklich am System des Freilaufs. DT Swiss hat z.B. die Zahnscheiben-Technik. Die sind schön laut.
> Andere Hersteller verwenden z.B. Sperrklinken im Freilauf. Machen weniger Radau.


 
Bist 'ne brave "....maus"!
Dankeschön, die Begrifflichkeiten und der Methodenunterschied reichen meiner Neugierde schon...und ich spreche bay(e)risch.

Liebe Grüße!
Michael


----------



## Pimper (9. November 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben gibt es verschiedene Konstruktionen. Manche sind lauter, manche leiser.

In der Regel mögens die meisten etwas lauter. So auch ich. Die Silent Clutch Naben von Shimano kamen überhaupt nicht gut an, als sie neu rauskamen.

Ich schätze das laute Knattern als "eingebaute Klingel". Man hört dich von weitem kommen. Weniger erschrockene Leute auf dem Trail heißt weniger Ärger...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (9. November 2008)

wobei sich die DT-Freläufe in der Lautstärke "tunen" lassen.
Nur mit Öl geschmiert rattern die Zahnscheiben schön laut,
mit Fett geschmiert sind sie sehr leise. Durch das Mischungs-
verhältnis von Öl und Fett kann man die Lautstärke regulieren.
Allerding nutzen sich die Zahnscheiben nur mit Öl geschmiert
natürlich schneller ab.


----------



## valentino (9. November 2008)

also ich finde es voll geil wenn die dinger laut sind! Welche sind denn die lautesten?
Also ich habe hope naben und die machen recht radau!


gruß valentino


----------



## OmemoO (9. November 2008)

chris king und die alten Hügi...


----------



## Spargel (9. November 2008)

Vermoi1 schrieb:


> ...und ich spreche bay(e)risch


OT: weder mit noch ohne e, die Sprache schreibt sich korrekt mit i: "bairisch".

ciao Christian,
der um Shimano-Produkte nicht rumkommt, weil XT und XTR die leisesten Naben sind.
Und ein Radl hat für mich leise zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vermoi1 (9. November 2008)

..oh je!
...dann bin ich ja als Fan von "am besten nichts hören" totaler Aussenseiter, aber m. E. ist das in den Bergen einfach ein total "unnatürliches" Geräusch (kommt mir vor wie beim Wandern auf Teer die Stöcke zu verwenden - auch etwas "Widernatürliches"....)
Aber jetzt weiss ich ja, dass ich die offenbar häufitgste Marke ausschliessen muss, ganz schon dumm...

Michael


----------



## Vermoi1 (9. November 2008)

Spargel schrieb:


> OT: weder mit noch ohne e, die Sprache schreibt sich korrekt mit i: "bairisch".
> 
> ciao Christian,
> der um Shimano-Produkte nicht rumkommt, weil XT und XTR die leisesten Naben sind.
> Und ein Radl hat für mich leise zu sein.


 
hatte wohl zu schnell "abgedrückt" - doch noch einer (Christian) von der anderen Sorte....und danke für das ".ai.....", Mensch passiert grade mir als Niederb"ai"er!


----------



## trailjo (9. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> In der Regel mögens die meisten etwas lauter. So auch ich.


Das will ich mal stark bezweifeln! Hier tauchen zwar immer wieder Themen wie "Suche Nabe: laut und bunt" oder "Nabe laberrababer zu leise was nun?" auf. Aber ich wage die Behauptung, dass dem Gros der Biker die Lautstärke des Freilaufs egal ist. 
Ich bevorzuge jedenfalls leise Naben. Mit so einem schnarrenden Teil hinten, kommt man sich ja vor wie mit einer Frau auf dem Tandem! 
Wahrscheinlich soll die Lautstärke auch nur aussagen: "Ey, ich hab' ne coole Customnabe, die war schweineteuer.".


----------



## vegavoodooking (31. Mai 2016)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> wobei sich die DT-Freläufe in der Lautstärke "tunen" lassen.
> Nur mit Öl geschmiert rattern die Zahnscheiben schön laut,
> mit Fett geschmiert sind sie sehr leise. Durch das Mischungs-
> verhältnis von Öl und Fett kann man die Lautstärke regulieren.
> ...


kann man das mit einer Hope Pro II eventuell auch? ich hätt's auch gerne etwas leiser


----------



## --- (31. Mai 2016)

vegavoodooking schrieb:


> kann man das mit einer Hope Pro II eventuell auch? ich hätt's auch gerne etwas leiser



Hopenaben sind ohnehin für Fett vorgesehen und werden auch so ausgeliefert. Eine neue Fettpackung schafft nur für kurze Zeit abhilfe. Zu zäh darf das Fett aber auch nicht sein sonst schließen die Klinken nicht mehr schnell genug oder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## cdF600 (1. Juni 2016)

E13 sind auch fürchterlich laut. Kann für mich nur den Vorteil des Klingelersatzes feststellen. Kurz mit treten aufhören und alle drehen sich um.... Waren halt am Komplettrad verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (1. Juni 2016)

e*thirteen E13 habe ich auch, zuerst dachte ich auch, die nerven nur.
Mittlerweile stört es mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kero81 (1. Juni 2016)

Sind die Hope Pro 4 viel leiser als die Pro 2?! Habe mal gehört die seien leiser. Ich lege mir demnächst ein neues LR zu und WILL eine laute Nabe! Mein Lenker bleibt Klingelfrei... ;-)


----------



## HansGuenther (1. Juni 2016)

Frei aus der BIKE für dich zusammengeklaut:


Chris King ISO Disc Hubs
E*Thirteen TRS Race
Hope Pro 2 Evo
Industrie Nine Classic Mountain Hub
TUNE Prinde/Princess
White Industries MI6

Außerdem ergeben sich noch folgende Möglichkeiten den Freilauf zu modifizieren:

Fett durch zähflüssiges Öl ersetzen
zähflüssiges Öl durch dünnflüssiges Öl ersetzen
dünnflüssiges Öl durch Petroleum ersetzen


Falls eine Feder in Ringform verbaut ist, zwei Stück verbauen
Falls einzelne Federn in Form von Platten verbaut sind, diese aufbiegen

Achtung: alle Maßnahmen können die Lebenszeit der Nabe bzw. des Freilaufs verkürzen, Defekte verursachen und zum Verlust der Garantie führen. Oder nichts von alldem.


----------



## q_FTS_p (2. Juni 2016)

Ich liebe meine Superstar Tank Evo am DH Hinterrad. Seit ich die mit Fett geschmiert hab ist die fast geräuschfrei. Da muss man schon genau hinhören, damit man da noch was hört.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juni 2016)

Vermoi1 schrieb:


> ...
> Warum gibt es eigentlich sehr laute (klicken) ... Freiläufe? ...


Der gleiche Grund, warum man einen lauten Auspuff an seinen GTI baut oder am Moped den Schalldämpfereinsatz rausschraubt.
Man selbst hört des ja eh kaum, nervt aber damit seine Umwelt. Sehr pupertär.
https://m.louis.de/artikel/turbospoke-fahrradauspuff-mit-sound/10014337


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Juni 2016)

Vermoi1 schrieb:


> ...für euch sicher etwas doofe Frage...
> Warum gibt es eigentlich sehr laute (klicken) und sehr leise Freiläufe? Ist das ein Qualitätsmerkmal oder sogar Absicht? Bei meinem Bulls mit XT Nabe hört man nix, ein gestern gefahrenes Ghost H...A..7500...nervt total, so laut war das! Hmm?



Damit Wanderer dich auf dem Trail hören 
Ernsthaft, ich fahre viel lieber mit etwas lauteren Naben, weil dich die anderen da besser wahrnehmen. Zwar habe ich auch eine kleine Klingel am Vorbau, aber per Naben-Sound sind meine Erfahrungen besser.
Mit einer dicken Packung Fett habe ich zudem noch jede Nabe wieder sehr ruhig bekommen, du kannst das also bei vielen Naben recht einfach steuern wie laut sie tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der gleiche Grund, warum man einen lauten Auspuff an seinen GTI baut oder am Moped den Schalldämpfereinsatz rausschraubt.
> Man selbst hört des ja eh kaum, nervt aber damit seine Umwelt. Sehr pupertär.
> https://m.louis.de/artikel/turbospoke-fahrradauspuff-mit-sound/10014337



Sowas hätte ich mir mit 10 Jahren gewüscht, wir mußten immer Bierdeckel zwischen die Speichen montieren.


----------



## Kero81 (2. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der gleiche Grund, warum man einen lauten Auspuff an seinen GTI baut oder am Moped den Schalldämpfereinsatz rausschraubt.
> Man selbst hört des ja eh kaum, nervt aber damit seine Umwelt. Sehr pupertär.
> https://m.louis.de/artikel/turbospoke-fahrradauspuff-mit-sound/10014337


Pupertär?! Enuff Internet for today...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juni 2016)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Sowas hätte ich mir mit 10 Jahren gewüscht, wir mußten immer Bierdeckel zwischen die Speichen montieren.


Viel reifer als'n 10jähriger kann man ja kaum sein wenn man laut ratternd durch'n Wald fahren muss...aber beim Gegenüber immer schön auf gegenseitige Rücksicht pochen!


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Viel reifer als'n 10jähriger kann man ja kaum sein wenn man laut ratternd durch'n Wald fahren muss...aber beim Gegenüber immer schön auf gegenseitige Rücksicht pochen!


Das ist doch bei jedem so, man weiß daß das eigene Handeln für andere zum Nachteil ist und man macht es trotzdem, weil es Vorteile für mich selbst hat.

Beispiele: tägliche CO2 Freisetzung durch KFZ, Haushalt, Konsum, etc. lassen Kinder in Bangladesh versaufen; Motoradfahrer die mich beim Radfahren nerven; Porschefahrer als Nachbar mit Klappenauspuff; Ich fahre hier in BW Singletrails auch wenn es andere stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurspeiche (11. Juli 2022)

Also ich kann mir so hochwertig laute Freilaufkörper leider nicht leisten, aber ein paar Karten am Hinterbau, tun es auch😅


----------



## Rubin (11. Juli 2022)

Schnurspeiche schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir so hochwertig laute Freilaufkörper leider nicht leisten, aber ein paar Karten am Hinterbau, tun es auch😅



Leichenfledderer!

(und herzlich willkommen im Forum 😄)


----------



## Schnurspeiche (11. Juli 2022)

Rubin schrieb:


> Leichenfledderer!
> 
> (und herzlich willkommen im Forum 😄)


Du hast mich ertappt🤫 
Und danke😁
Hätte mich mal früher anmelden sollen, hab jede Menge upcycling Baustellen an meinem Fahrrad👌 Verrücktes Zeug sag ich dir😂


----------



## Rubin (11. Juli 2022)

Schnurspeiche schrieb:


> Du hast mich ertappt🤫
> Und danke😁
> Hätte mich mal früher anmelden sollen, hab jede Menge upcycling Baustellen an meinem Fahrrad👌 Verrücktes Zeug sag ich dir😂



Super, ein Restekiste- bzw. "Upcycling"-Rad braucht wohl jeder 😃


----------

